# Squaric Acid sensitization?



## renifejn (Dec 4, 2009)

Is squaric acid sensitization bundled into the E/M?


----------



## Jen Verlinda (Aug 17, 2011)

renifejn said:


> Is squaric acid sensitization bundled into the E/M?


I too am wondering this...any help would be greatly appreciated!

Jen Verlinda CPC


----------



## eandmcoder (Jun 12, 2013)

I too am wondering this, or if it can be considered a "chemical treatment" destruction, due to the use of squaric acid?


----------

